

Lab mice fear men but not women and that's a big problem for science - ama729
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/28/5661118/lab-mice-fear-men-not-women-big-problem-for-science

======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7662464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7662464)

